# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  راهنمای دستورات اس کیو ال

## mehdikhazaei

مثال و نحوه کار فرمان های اس کیو ال
انتخاب یکسری فیلدها با شرط
ایجاد محدوده 
پیدا کردن کلمات مشابه
پیدا کردن رکوردهای پر نشده
لیست توابع ریاضی
خلاصه سازی
ترکیب و ارتباط پایگاه ها


لطفا کسانی که دانلود می کنند بعد از مطالعه  نظراتشان را درباره این E-book بگن تا بقیه استفاده کنند.
ممنون.

----------


## siryahya

خوب و مفید بود دوست عزیز

----------


## pishvaei

با تشکر . اگر انواع joinها ( چپ و راست ، داخلی و خارجی ) نیز در دستورات select گفته میشد بهتر بود .
نیز اگر join های جدید یعنی outer apply و cross Apply گفته میشد . به هر حال خوب بود .

----------


## pezhvakco

سلام
سپاس از در اختیار گذاشتن دانش .

" اگه میشد یه توضیحی در مورد منبع هم بدین = خوب است "

اگه میشد این مطالب را در یک صفحه می بود بهتر می شد =

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%AA-SQLServer

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%A7%D8%AA-SQL

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%A7%D8%AA-SQL

----------

